# Smoked Bourbon Pig Candy...Oink,  Oink!  Q-View



## BandCollector (Dec 12, 2015)

While patrolling the isles of my local market I found bacon on sale...Well what else!  Decided to make Jeff's Smoked Bourbon Pig Candy for tonight's Christmas party/dance.

On the rack and ready for the smoker.













IMG_0666.jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Dec 12, 2015






Safely tucked in the MES and smoking away!













IMG_0659.jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Dec 12, 2015






Prepared Jeff's Glaze while waiting













IMG_0662.jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Dec 12, 2015






Finished and ready to get the Tango, Samba, Foxtrot, Waltz, Rumba, Quickstep and Swing rolling!













IMG_0665.jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Dec 12, 2015






This recipe appeared a couple months ago in Jeff's Monthly Newsletter and can be found by clicking the "Visit Smoking-Meat.com"  sign at the top of the page.

This recipe is awesome and easy to prepare...I hope everyone enjoys it as much as I am.  I hope it makes it to the dance...My wife isn't home right now so I am indulging!

Smoke on everyone,

John


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 13, 2015)

Happy Holidays John

Real nice smoke my friend.  I just love that recipe. 

Brian


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks Brian,

The bowl of bacon didn't last too long at the party last night...Everyone scoffed it up like it was "candy"

Happy holidays to you as well my friend!

John


----------



## driedstick (Dec 13, 2015)

Great job ,,,, yep usually a great hit,,

DS


----------

